# Vol Nation are the rumors true?



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2012)

Listening to WGOW out of Chattaanooga on the way home from work and they are saying that there is a buy out fund for the big boosters to contribute to. Claiming it already has 9 mil. in it. They are also trying to convince everyone up here that the Vols are talking to Gruden?? 

Bondie you hearing anything??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

Momma Dooley will be very very very mad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 24, 2012)

Are they trying to buy their way out of the SEC to join a lower conference worthy of their level of play?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 24, 2012)

"And a slave stood behind him on the chariot holding a golden crown while whispering in his ear...all glory is fleeting..... George S. Patton.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 24, 2012)

Bama fan here, but I just don't see Gruden giving up what he has now.


----------



## Buck (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate it for Dooley.  That was a tough gig for anyone to take over.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 24, 2012)

Buck said:


> I hate it for Dooley.  That was a tough gig for anyone to take over.



Yep. Very similar to Mike Shula at Bama.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nothing to it*

Typical frenzy from our desperate fanbase. Hate it for Dooley but something has got to change.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

I would have to think he knew the risk of the job when he took it. I hat for him too but I appreciate the three wins he gave UGA!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2012)

It's all lining up for a Dooley to UGA move to make everyone happy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

bullgator said:


> It's all lining up for a Dooley to UGA move to make everyone happy.



Nah there is only one coach UGA has it's eyes on. Nick Saban. He will be the next UGA coach! Mark it down!


----------



## Buck (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently on Vol Nation there is a thread "from someone in the know" saying this Gruden hiring is pretty much a done deal..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2012)

bullgator said:


> It's all lining up for a Dooley to UGA move to make everyone happy.



This^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else was hearing it too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Buck said:


> Apparently on Vol Nation there is a thread "from someone in the know" saying this Gruden hiring is pretty much a done deal..



I bet Gruden feels like he's playing "whack-a-mole" every time these college coach job rumors start.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2012)

Buck said:


> Apparently on Vol Nation there is a thread "from someone in the know" saying this Gruden hiring is pretty much a done deal..



Now that's funny!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope it happens,...Dooley deserves better


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I hope it happens,...Dooley deserves better



 I agree 100%!


----------



## 05kodiak (Oct 24, 2012)

UGA has a big game this week and dawg fans are monitoring UT sites/forums and news....WOW.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2012)

05kodiak said:


> UGA has a big game this week and dawg fans are monitoring UT sites/forums and news....WOW.



The game starts at 3:30pm on Saturday. We don't have anything to do with getting the team ready.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Hard to believe Gruden would take a college coaching position... He sure seems to like the NFL broadcast booth and is a very good addition there.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I hope it happens,...Dooley deserves better



Whatever. I think I remember y'all having a revolving door for coaches. Best not forget where you came from.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2012)

05kodiak said:


> UGA has a big game this week and dawg fans are monitoring UT sites/forums and news....WOW.



As I stated I was listening to a SPORT TALK radio show..... not my fault they were talking in Vowls today..... Tomorrow they might be speaking Dawg talk and I might post about it......


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> Whatever. I think I remember y'all having a revolving door for coaches. Best not forget where you came from.



I thought the Shula's and the Dolphins deserved better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I hope it happens,...Dooley deserves better[/QUOT
> 
> He will end up at ugaland.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it happens,...Dooley deserves better[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 25, 2012)

Rumor is Dooley gone by Monday and Gruden has accepted the job.


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2012)

05kodiak said:


> UGA has a big game this week and dawg fans are monitoring UT sites/forums and news....WOW.



Negative Sir, what I posted came from an SEC forum I frequent.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 25, 2012)

I believe Jon's wife is from East TN and a graduate of UT, with his FIL a big supporter. He also coached there as a graduate assistant, so if he were to take a college job, that would be a good place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

John Cooper said:


> Listening to WGOW out of Chattaanooga on the way home from work and they are saying that there is a buy out fund for the big boosters to contribute to. Claiming it already has 9 mil. in it. They are also trying to convince everyone up here that the Vols are talking to Gruden??
> 
> Bondie you hearing anything??



Exactly the same story I got from a Vol Alumni yesterday.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2012)

I like Gruden as a coach and in the broadcast booth. I think that would be a good hire. Don't know about his recruiting ability because I am not sure if he has had to deal with that in the past. I think he would do well though as he seems like his personality would win recruits over. Would be a good  get for the vols and if it happens he will turn that program around.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 25, 2012)

*I like Gruden in the Broadcast booth..*

I think he does a standup job.  I would imagine he would be a hit with the recruits, so he would certainly get UT back in shape talent wise.  Probably a good hire, but I would think the job he has now is much less stressful and I am sure he is being paid very good money now.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 25, 2012)

*Bondy, you buying it?*



AccUbonD said:


> Rumor is Dooley gone by Monday and Gruden has accepted the job.



Sorry but I think this is another internet hoax. If you remember, the same crew said Randy Shannon was a done deal up until the time Dooley's press conference. Bigfoot sightings, Alien abductions, Bama's 88 NC's........Gruden to UT.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 25, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Rumor is Dooley gone by Monday and Gruden has accepted the job.



If true, this would make CMR the 6th best coach in the SEC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> Sorry but I think this is another internet hoax. If you remember, the same crew said Randy Shannon was a done deal up until the time Dooley's press conference. Bigfoot sightings, Alien abductions, Bama's 88 NC's........Gruden to UT.



I agree.

http://www.thebiglead.com/index.php...nessee-buyout-is-doable-now-who-replaces-him/


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2012)

bullgator said:


> It's all lining up for a Dooley to UGA move to make everyone happy.



This DAWG doesn't want him.........


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> This DAWG doesn't want him.........



Nor does any Dawg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

I would gladly take a dismissal from my job for a $5 mil. buyout...


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 25, 2012)

There was a similar type uproar for Gruden to UM prior to Goldens arrival and the verbage was very similar..."people in the know", "done deal", etc....    

I for one am calling it a trolling job on an IMMENSE scale.

The uproar when it doesn't happen will be of epic proportions.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> There was a similar type uproar for Gruden to UM prior to Goldens arrival and the verbage was very similar..."people in the know", "done deal", etc....
> 
> I for one am calling it a trolling job on an IMMENSE scale.
> 
> The uproar when it doesn't happen will be of epic proportions.



Yep, his name comes up with every college or NFL opening.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2012)

The only coaching rumor that I know is 100% true is Saban coming to Athens after the nc game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The only coaching rumor that I know is 100% true is Saban coming to Athens after the nc game.



Tru dat.... its a lock....!!

I also heard from a very reliable source that DaRick Rogers is going to UT as the new strength and conditioning coach......and double duty as a motivational speaker......


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The only coaching rumor that I know is 100% true is Saban coming to Athens after the nc game.



Unfortunately, I hear this may be true. Word is there is a 5 star that has not announced yet and Saban will go to Athens and take what he wants. Heck, he may even carry a crystal ball with him to show some of the Dawg fans what one looks like.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Unfortunately, I hear this may be true. Word is there is a 5 star that has not announced yet and Saban will go to Athens and take what he wants. Heck, he may even carry a crystal ball with him to show some of the Dawg fans what one looks like.



The only person that takes what he wants is the honey badger. If y'all get a 5 star recruit from Ga it's because UGA didn't want him.


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Unfortunately, I hear this may be true. Word is there is a 5 star that has not announced yet and Saban will go to Athens and take what he wants. Heck, he may even carry a crystal ball with him to show some of the Dawg fans what one looks like.



Gypsy's carry crystal balls, they also move around a lot.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 25, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> Sorry but I think this is another internet hoax. If you remember, the same crew said Randy Shannon was a done deal up until the time Dooley's press conference. Bigfoot sightings, Alien abductions, Bama's 88 NC's........Gruden to UT.



I believe Dooley is done and will happen sometime after the USClite game win or lose (timing depends on Dooley if the rumors are true), I would be very suprised if it didn't.  Not sure about the Gruden rumors though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2012)

So if Dooley leaves and the Vols don't get Gruden will the meltdown begin?????


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 25, 2012)

Meltdown has been ongoing since 2008.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 25, 2012)

It doesn't matter who UT hires for a head coach.  UT will continue to be a 2nd rate SEC team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It doesn't matter who UT hires for a head coach.  UT will continue to be a 2nd rate SEC team.



This^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It doesn't matter who UT hires for a head coach.  UT will continue to be a 2nd rate SEC team.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 26, 2012)

The silence from all parties involved should be enough to say something is going on.


----------



## nimrod (Oct 27, 2012)

https://twitter.com/bwfullington/status/262252148958564352

He may be flying to Alaska for all I know. But it's fun to stir the pot every now and then.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 27, 2012)

It's not the coach, it's something about the program.

Dooley's former team, LA Tech, is in the AP top 25.  Kiffin's team is also ranked.

The common thread is that neither coach could get UT ranked.  Coaches have had successful programs before and after their UT stint, but no success at UT.


----------

